# USB WLAN Adapter mit Antennenwechsel



## dolphinbln (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
kennt jemand einen USB WLAN Adapter (ähnlich wie der von Belkin http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProd...=&Section_Id=201523&pcount=&Product_Id=122761), bei dem man die Antenne auswechseln kann. 

Ich habe eine externe Antenne, die ich direkt an den Adapter anschließen möchte. Bisher ist die Antenne an eine Access Point von D-Link angeschlossen. Jetzt soll aus dem Access Point im Client Mode ein _richtiger_ MeshPoint werden.


----------

